# Which HR44 manufacturer is the best



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Which HR44 manufacturer is the best. The HR44-200, HR44-500 or HR44-700? I know with the HR24-500 some people were having issues with them.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the -700 series but it does not really matter because not even 3 party dealers like solidsignal can guarantee a specific manufacturer


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't believe the HR44-500 is different like the HR24-500 is.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Which HR44 manufacturer is the best. The HR44-200, HR44-500 or HR44-700? I know with the HR24-500 some people were having issues with them.


Um, like what? I haven't seen them being singled out for anything...

They don't use different processors or things like that as the HR24-500 did.


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

If you do a search for the HR24-500 you will see posts with people having issues with them. I have one myself that keeps on freezing up and I have to reboot it all the time. I have a couple friends that have the 500's and they had issues with them as well. I am strictly talking about the HR24's not the HR44's. I haven't heard of any problems with any specific manufacturer of the HR44's but I just want to make sure I don't run into that problem again. But it looks like the HR44's are different than what they were like with the HR24's. So it sounds like it is good to go with whatever one you get.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The HR24-500 was different hardware wise than the others, and some people have issues due to the different colorspace. I can't say I've noticed a lot of reports of lockups and having to reboot those 24s, but I don't follow the HR2x issues as closely now that I don't have one.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you do a search for the HR24-500 you will see posts with people having issues with them. I have one myself that keeps on freezing up and I have to reboot it all the time. I have a couple friends that have the 500's and they had issues with them as well. I am strictly talking about the HR24's not the HR44's. I haven't heard of any problems with any specific manufacturer of the HR44's but I just want to make sure I don't run into that problem again. But it looks like the HR44's are different than what they were like with the HR24's. So it sounds like it is good to go with whatever one you get. 


I know all about the HR24-500 as I have one and if you look closely at the first look for them well..... 

They are a whole different ball of wax than any of the other hrs DIRECTV has built. Not at all something to consider when comparing the hr44s IMHO. They tried out different branded processors and everything with that HR24, which explains why it can respond out of the norm from other hrs.


----------

